# sotto bordo



## max frangioni

*S*i tratta di sbarco di container in un porto.....il personale sotto bordo

"il checker sotto bordo"

*S*o come si dice a bordo, ma non ho proprio idea come tradurre "sotto bordo"


----------



## Benzene

max frangioni said:


> so come si dice a bordo, ma non ho proprio idea come tradurre "sotto bordo"


_*Ciao max!*

"Sotto bordo nave" = "alongside ship".

Bye,

*Benzene*_


----------



## HalfTaff

"alongside ship" doesn't seem to work in this instance.

Max - I think that you will need to give at least a complete sentence - and any background information, if possible - before anyone will be able help you.


----------



## MR1492

HalfTaff said:


> "alongside ship" doesn't seem to work in this instance.
> 
> Max - I think that you will need to give at least a complete sentence - and any background information, if possible - before anyone will be able help you.



Completely agree with HalfTaff, Max!  Il contesto è il re sulla Word Reference Forum!



Benzene said:


> _*Ciao max!*
> 
> "Sotto bordo nave" = "alongside ship".
> 
> Bye,
> 
> *Benzene*_



Hi Benzene,

I don't think this works in English.  You might say "The launch came alongside _the_ ship," or "The launch came alongside." Either one works.

Phil


----------



## johngiovanni

HalfTaff said:


> Max - I think that you will need to give at least a complete sentence - and any background information, if possible - before anyone will be able help you.



I completely agree.  Does this "checker" work on land?  (If so, I have a couple of suggestions).


----------



## max frangioni

I think the checker works on the quay....yes


----------



## johngiovanni

Possibly "dockside / quayside supervisor".


----------



## furs

johngiovanni said:


> Possibly "dockside / quayside supervisor".



'Pierside' is the term used in the shipping business. And I would use 'checker' or perhaps 'staff', rather than 'supervisor', as this is a low level job.


----------



## and8

furs said:


> 'Pierside' is the term used in the shipping business.


E se una pier non ci fosse?


----------



## furs

Stiamo  parlando di una nave portacontainer, che (ovviamente) utilizza una banchina,cioè un pier.


----------



## and8

furs said:


> Stiamo  parlando di una nave portacontainer, che (ovviamente) utilizza una banchina,cioè un pier.


Perché ovviamente... un pier?


----------



## furs

Hai mai visto una portacontainer?


----------



## and8

furs said:


> Hai mai visto una portacontainer?


Quotidianamente, anche ben più di una.


----------



## furs

Io ho lavorato nello shipping per anni e  ho sempre visto portacontainers scaricare in banchina.


----------



## and8

furs said:


> ... scaricare in banchina.


100% 

n.b. portacontainer (senza esse), anche se è plurale

Ma rimane la domanda: e se un pier non ci fosse?


----------



## Benzene

_*EOD* says:

*wharf*
NOUN plural wharfs, plural wharves

A level quayside area to which a ship may be moored to load and unload.
_______________________

*pier*
NOUN

1 A platform on pillars projecting from the shore into the sea, typically incorporating entertainment arcades and places to eat.

1.1 A structure projecting from the shore into a river, lake, or the sea, used as a landing stage for boats.

1.2 A breakwater or mole.
________________________________

So, I prefer "wharf" because it is more pertaining than "pier", at least for me.

Bye,

*Benzene*_


----------



## and8

> ="Benzene, post: 17379626, member: 143241"]
> _So, I prefer "wharf" because it is a more pertaining than "pier", at least for me._


Ciao Benzene, ma se non ci fosse neanche un wharf?
Comunque wharf e pier sono due cose diverse, tranquillo i dizionari non aiutano in questo!


----------



## furs

A parte la mia esperienza, 'container pier' ha 10.600.000 google hits, mentre 'container wharf' ne ha 527.000... vorrà ben dire qualcosa?
Comunque, and8, continuo a non capire cosa intendi. Le portacontainer non scaricano i container in mare, li scaricano in banchina...


----------



## Mary49

furs said:


> A parte la mia esperienza, 'container pier' ha 10.600.000 google hits, mentre 'container wharf' ne ha 527.000... vorrà ben dire qualcosa?


Ciao,
scusate se mi intrometto, ma...
"container pier" = 209 risultati
"container wharf" = 299 risultati
Come ho già avuto occasione di precisare, il numero corretto dei risultati si ottiene andando all'ultima pagina della ricerca.


----------



## and8

furs said:


> Comunque, and8, continuo a non capire cosa intendi. Le portacontainer non scaricano i container in mare, li scaricano in banchina...


Se può aiutare a comprendere meglio:
The Shipping Law Blog: What is the Difference Between a Port, Quay, Pier and Wharf?


----------



## and8

furs said:


> And I would use 'checker' or perhaps 'staff', rather than 'supervisor', as this is a low level job.


Davvero, forse perché si tratta di un lavoro "sotto" bordo?


----------



## london calling

A pier to me is not the same as a wharf, although a wharf can contain quays and piers. And 'pier-side checker' only comes up in foreign websites . 'Checkers' or 'Tally Clerks' is correct, however. I personally would translate 'sotto bordo' as 'quayside', as JG says above.

See this, from hse.gov.uk:


_A tally clerk, wearing high visibility clothing, was checking the containers at the quayside._


----------



## and8

Checker è chi verifica/controlla, quindi ciò comporta anche delle responsabilità aggiuntive.


----------



## london calling

and8 said:


> Checker è chi verifica/controlla, quindi ciò comporta anche delle responsabilità aggiuntive.


L'ho capito,  quindi? Che c'entra con il mio post?


----------



## and8

Comporta delle responsabilità aggiuntive rispetto allo 'staff' (gli addetti propriamente al carico/scarico della merce) e in questo non trovo sbagliato tradurlo con supervisor, personalmente lo tradurrei così.

Per l'uso invece di tally clerk in ambito marittimo devo dire che mi fa specie, in ogni caso limiterei la scelta a checker e supervisor.


----------



## london calling

and8 said:


> Comporta delle responsabilità aggiuntive rispetto allo 'staff' (gli addetti propriamente al carico/scarico della merce) e in questo non trovo sbagliato tradurlo con supervisor, personalmente lo tradurrei così.


Ripeto, che cosa c'entra con il mio post?


london calling said:


> A pier to me is not the same as a wharf, although a wharf can contain quays and piers. And 'pier-side checker' only comes up in foreign websites . 'Checkers' or 'Tally Clerks' is correct, however. I personally would translate 'sotto bordo' as 'quayside', as JG says above.
> 
> See this, from hse.gov.uk:
> 
> 
> _A tally clerk, wearing high visibility clothing, was checking the containers at the quayside._


----------



## and8

london calling said:


> I personally would translate 'sotto bordo' as 'quayside', as JG says above.


Attenzione che quayside e dockside sono due termini non scambiabili, cioè indicano cose diverse, se non si è sicuri di cosa si tratta meglio stare sui generis per la traduzione


----------



## london calling

and8 said:


> Attenzione che quayside e dockside sono due termini non scambiabili, cioè indicano cose diverse, se non si è sicuri di cosa si tratta meglio stare sui generis per la traduzione


----------



## london calling

and8 said:


> Attenzione che quayside e dockside sono due termini non scambiabili, cioè indicano cose diverse, se non si è sicuri di cosa si tratta meglio stare sui generis per la traduzione


Secondo chi? _Quay_ e _dock_ sono sinonimi:

Vedi questo, questo e questo.


----------



## and8

Come anche detto più sopra #16 i dizionari in questo caso non aiutano a chiarire.

Dock, quay, wharf, pier non sono mai sinonime tra loro, l'inglese devo dire da questo punto di vista ha più varietà rispetto all'italiano!


----------



## Mary49

and8 said:


> meglio stare sui generis per la traduzione


Spero che tu abbia voluto dire "sul generico" o "sul generale"... "Sui generis" vuol dire tutt'altro.


----------



## and8

@Mary49: Come espressione in sé 'sui generis' sì, ma dovrebbe anche esserci una differenza nell'uso fra essere sui generis e stare sui generis.

Di una (in questo caso) container ship posso dire che è moored at quayside oppure che è moored at dockside, ma indicano due cose diverse! Anche se in italiano la traduzione sarebbe sempre banchina, ma allora come fare per risolvere la questione?


----------



## Mary49

and8 said:


> @Mary49: ma dovrebbe anche esserci una differenza nell'uso fra essere sui generis e stare sui generis.


Mi spiace, "stare sui generis" non esiste nell'italiano corretto, ma siamo off topic.


----------



## and8

[QUOTE="Mary49, post:  generis" non esiste nell'italiano corretto, ma siamo off topic.P[/QUOTE]
Una lingua è prima di tutto parlata, comunque l'argomento non l'ho tirato fuori qui io, ho risposto per cortesia, comunque vedo che sono stato inteso lo stesso!
Dispiaccetene pure, io questa espressione l'ho usata in precedenza e continuerò a usarla.

Quanto invece a italiano per rimanere nella traduzione avrei qualcosa da ridire a proposito di sotto bordo... che vorrebbe dire sotto acqua!

bórdo in Vocabolario - Treccani
===
Come si vede per es. qui a banchina corrispondono più termini in inglese, tutti corretti ma ognuno col suo preciso significato, riporto per la parte che qui interessa da:
banchina: traduzione in inglese - Dizionari - La Repubblica

banchìna
nf
1 (= _molo_) quay, wharf, pier, dock; (= _approdo_) landing, jetty

Cosa vuol dire questo in pratica per la traduzione presente?
Che o si conosce, e con precisione senza possibilità di fraintendimento, quale sarà la banchina alla quale verrà assegnato il checker, e si indica solo quella (e sarebbe questa la scelta migliore), oppure nel dubbio si possono indicare anche tutte, anche se risulterebbe in questo caso prolisso, sarà poi il contesto ad individuare quale, oppure una valida e altrettanto corretta alternativa sarebbe quella in questo caso di ricorrere a un espediente, cioè di non ricorrere al termine "banchina" ma di fare riferimento alla nave stessa, alongside the ship, come era stato detto più sopra da MR1492 #4, e quindi rimanendo sui generis.

Ovviamente la banchina si estende anche oltre la lunghezza della nave 
===
X checker: è sempre un worker ma che come dice il nome effettua anche dei controlli, per es. sulle gru (ma non solo), un tally clerk effettuerebbe per es. questo tipo di controllo?
Online ho trovato questo:
https://www.greatsampleresume.com/job-responsibilities/tally-clerk-responsibilities/
Come detto rimarrei su checker o supervisor.

Personale invece è termine generico.

Per personale usa questa parola: personnel


----------

